# Summit 180 or gunslinger 250???? HELP



## daddy2twins (Oct 7, 2013)

I can't decide. I like the fact you can swap with the summit but I keep hearing about the comfort of the gunslinger. Any input or comparison on these two? I know the gunslinger is cheaper.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 7, 2013)

I have a summit 180 and it is not that comfy facing the tree.  The back rest is the issue.  Its just a horizontal bar and not to my liking.  
The best "add on" IMO is the extended foot rest too.  -if you want to go accessorize...   
I cannot speak for the gunslinger.


----------



## sghoghunter (Oct 7, 2013)

I say the gunslinger. The only bad thing I have with it is the weight,it is a lil heavy but the comfort out weighs it


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 7, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## frdstang90 (Oct 10, 2013)

I cant imagine one being more comfortable than my Summit Viper.  I can easily sit in it all day and have taken many good naps in it also


----------



## Deer Fanatic (Oct 10, 2013)

Never used the Summit, so I can't speak about those. Been hunting out of a Gunslinger for years and will from now on. I can't imagine a stand that's more comfortable. I bowhunt exclusively and have zero issues. I do have the gun hooks on both of mine- I hang the bow on them while climbing along with my pack. They are a tad heavy, but it's an easy trade off for the comfort. I have carried mine over 1/2 mile in (by gps so I'm not fudging). If you bow hunt out of it, be sure to bring the foot climber up very close to the seat. That way when you stand to shoot your bow will easily clear the rails.


----------



## OleCountryBoy (Oct 10, 2013)

I've used both and I can't imagine choosing the gunslinger over the summit(any model).  With respect to comfort, for the sake of debate, lets call them equal, although my 180Max would be hard to beat.  Attaching to the tree is where the summit wins, I can do it blindfolded with heavy gloves on.  I don't like to fiddle with with the nuts and bolts in the dark, especially with gloves on.  That alone has the summit way out front.


----------



## T-N-T (Oct 10, 2013)

OleCountryBoy said:


> I've used both and I can't imagine choosing the gunslinger over the summit(any model).  With respect to comfort, for the sake of debate, lets call them equal, although my 180Max would be hard to beat.  Attaching to the tree is where the summit wins, I can do it blindfolded with heavy gloves on.  I don't like to fiddle with with the nuts and bolts in the dark, especially with gloves on.  That alone has the summit way out front.



This is why i bought my first summit.  The cables dont have nuts bolts pins or other stupid things to drop in leaves and find with a flash light.  Hang on or remove from tree with out a light or risk of dropping things on ground.  
Bought the first one for the attachment system.  Bought the other 2 for continued comfort.  I stay out of tripods and ladders as much as possible now.


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This helps a lot.


----------



## JohnK (Oct 13, 2013)

I've had both and the gunslingers are the most comfortable but not quick on and off the tree and very heavy. The 180 top is much longer than the other summits and if you're not tall you can only make baby hops up and down the tree plus the strap does not work facing the tree, too short.
I have a goliath right now and it's pretty good, light and safe, quite, quick on the tree, sits ok. There were some viper sd's on sale for about $215 to your door on ebay a while ago. If you are of normal size that would be a good deal for the money.


----------



## daddy2twins (Oct 16, 2013)

JohnK said:


> I've had both and the gunslingers are the most comfortable but not quick on and off the tree and very heavy. The 180 top is much longer than the other summits and if you're not tall you can only make baby hops up and down the tree plus the strap does not work facing the tree, too short.
> I have a goliath right now and it's pretty good, light and safe, quite, quick on the tree, sits ok. There were some viper sd's on sale for about $215 to your door on ebay a while ago. If you are of normal size that would be a good deal for the money.



I'm about 5'10" 205


----------



## Beartrkkr (Nov 13, 2013)

daddy2twins said:


> I'm about 5'10" 205



Any of the Summit Vipers would work well for you.

Sorry, but I've moved on from nuts and bolts and v bars for tree attachment.  

It's not the 1980s anymore. Too cumbersome and too noisy.  

Summit's cables are near idiot proof and you don't have to worry about banging v bars and bolts in the dark trying to find the proper even mounting of the rigid bar between both sides on the tree.  With the cables it doesn't matter as the cable doesn't care if you have it on the last catch on one side and the first one on the other. I wouldn't do that with a rigid bar are the forces on the arms would not be equal since the v would not be centered on the tree in relation to the left and right arm.  

Also, as someone else mentioned, you can mount it to the tree in the dark, with gloves on too.  Plus it takes about 10 seconds to attach each section.

If the Gunslinger folks would reconsider their attachment to the tree and move into the modern world with a flexible bolt-less attachment , I might would reconsider their stands.  Plus, for nearly $300 could they at least camouflage the shiny silver aluminum? I shouldn't have to spray paint my stand before I use it.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 15, 2013)

I'll take the gunslinger any day!  It is the most comfortable and safest stand I have ever owned.   I have no problem climbing high in this stand.  I enjoy staying in this stand for long periods of time.


----------



## brian lee (Nov 16, 2013)

Gunslinger wouldn't think twice about any other stand. Advice invest in you a gunslinger you will not regret it


----------



## JDBrown (Nov 16, 2013)

I own a Gunslinger and love it, Its like sitting in a recliner, probably the most comfortable stand I've ever hunted. It is a very safe stand also. I also own a Summit Goliath which I have hunted out of more here lately because it is lighter and quicker to set up. It is also very easy to sit for long periods of time in, not as easy as the Gunslinger though!. I don't know about the 180, But I like the Goliath.


----------



## gatorbait08 (Nov 17, 2013)

Just get the combow hunter from gunslinger with the deluxe seat and you have the best of both worlds. And if you want to gun hunt facing away from the tree the footrest folds up for a shooting rest.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 26, 2013)

The gunslinger is the most comfortable climber I have ever used.  I know a guy who fell asleep in his, when he woke up it was pitch black dark.  I have had my gunslinger for 5-6 years, I'll probably get another before next years season.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 27, 2013)

This is my tenth season hunting our of my Viper and I love it. I replaced the cables about 4 years ago and the seat 2 years ago as the other one got hard.


----------

